# Escambia river report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Went up to the ol river today and caught some decent black drums threw some back but kept 6 to eat with two catfish to go with them, all the drums where around 5 to 7lbs..All where caught on shrimp


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

pics?? what were yal fishin with??


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

bet that was fun! good job


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Thanks for taking the time to post and share the pics. 

Looks like a great day.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

not trying to derail your post or anything, but last time i checked(and I may be wrong) the limit on black drum was only 5.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

nice fish by the way, looks like a good day:thumbsup:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Report. Bet those gave a little tug!


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good catch and way to get out there with the weather...

KsB


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

And there was two of us fishing by the way..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life said:


> not trying to derail your post or anything, but last time i checked(and I may be wrong) the limit on black drum was only 5.


-----------------------------------------------------------

last time i cheked it was too...Per person and your allowed one over 24 inwith a slot of 14 to 24 inches on each one


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> last time i cheked it was too...Per person and your allowed one over 24 inwith a slot of 14 to 24 inches on each one


I wasnt trying to be a dick or anything there cathunter. I was just giving you the benefit of the doubt, that maybe you werent aware of the limits. But if you wanna be an ass I can play that game.

You never said you were fishing with anyone. It says YOU went on a fishing trip, not you and a friend. Yes, that is the limit per person....and since you didnt say a word about anyone else fishing, then that would lead me(and anyone else who is educated enought to read) to believe that YOU caught and kept 6 drum when the limit is only 5. If you would have said you and a friend caught 6 drum then I wouldnt have even made the comment. And the over slot limit fish still counts towards your 5 fish per person bag limit..... so unless you had another person fishing you were in the wrong.

Now let me try to state this again, I wasnt trying to be a dick....just was trying to keep you informed, and possibly keep you from getting into trouble. OH and nice fish by the way again


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Things get interpreted the wrong way in forums especially in text, so guys it was just some miscommunication. Lets get to fishin and enjoy each others experience doing what we love most.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

jstblsd said:


> Things get interpreted the wrong way in forums especially in text, so guys it was just some miscommunication. Lets get to fishin and enjoy each others experience doing what we love most.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry for the miss communication there, it wasent much of a trip so i was trying to be brief, normally there is some one with me not just for company but safety as well, the river can be more dangerous then the gulf at times..Normally i wouldn't have even posted that trip but with slim reports in here right now we all just wanna read about some one catching some thing..
No Harm No Foul Good Looking Out:thumbsup:


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry if I came of like a jackas*. Didnt mean to...
and keep the reports coming cathunter:thumbup:


----------



## mikshanton (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to see someone is catching some good fish. Any tips on what to use on the Escambia River and some good possible spots. The water temp has been in the mid 80's latetly and not sure how to get the bass to strike.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

that's a pretty old report, also iam not much into bass fishing but there's lots of bass fisherman on here who i think can help you ..


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

my best bass are being caught on the super and regular nintendo in my living room :thumbsup: its hot..real hot...slow it down and fish deep or in the shade. 

Nice Drum. :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bass Masters Classic was my favorite i put alot of time into that game


----------

